# Want to hear people's experience re E2 visa



## Sofronija (May 30, 2012)

I am looking to buy a business in the US. My initial plan was to go out on a six month B1 visa to look for the business and start the buying process. Rather than make the seller wait the three months or so that the London Embassy takes to process an E2 visa before completing a contract, I thought I'd go for a change of status in country so that the sale could go through promptly and then go back to London to get the E2 in my own time.

However, in the last day or so I have read that the London Embassy doesn't like to issue B1 visas for people looking to buy a business. I am surprised at this - you can't change status if you've arrived on the Visa Waiver Programme but what seller is going to patiently wait three months while a buyer sorts out a visa (which is not guaranteed) plus as a buyer I don't have the money to kick my heels for three months not earning anything while awaiting the Embassy to process my visa application?

I read about London not giving out B1 visas to business purchasers on a visa attorney's website. I have not read about it anywhere else (including other immigration lawyers' sites). I understand that a visa attorney has an interest in making people think that they need his assistance and that they can't achieve what they want without his expert knowledge but it's also absurd enough that it might be true and I'd rather not find out the hard way! This attorney recommends the Belfast Consulate as being more sympathetic to business purchasers.

Is there anybody out there who has been through this process - particularly going from B1 to E2? Is what the lawyer says true? Any advice on how to proceed would be very welcome. I am also confused as to what you are legally allowed to do - you are allowed to purchase a business on either VWP or B1 but not allowed to direct it until you have E2 - so what are you supposed to do with your newly acquired business until the visa is sorted out - cross your fingers and hope it doesn't go to the wall until you get your visa? Again, I'd love to hear from anybody who has been through this.
Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Just read the requirements for B1; you do not qualify.

USCIS - B-1 Temporary Business Visitor

Eligibility Criteria

You must demonstrate the following in order to be eligible to obtain a B-1 visa:
The purpose of your trip is to enter the United States for business of a legitimate nature
You plan to remain for a specific limited period of time
You have the funds to cover the expenses of the trip and your stay in the United States
You have a residence outside the United States in which you have no intention of abandoning, as well as other binding ties which will ensure your return abroad at the end of the visit
You are otherwise admissible to the United States


----------

